
Super cool tool I use for leetcode/hackerrank practice - vegetajs
`npm install -g warp-prism`<p>If you&#x27;re like me and you hate developing in web IDEs, this Javascript module lets me generate formatted modules as instantly invoked function expressions.<p>So lets say I&#x27;m on leetcode, and I&#x27;m stumped on a Hard level problem that has expected input as some arbitrary Linked List node data structure.<p>You use this tool say `warpin listNode .` and it will automatically create the JS module for you. That way I write quick tests in local (so I can run them with mocha) and use all my terminal keyboard shortcuts to test each piece of the functionality<p>Documentation seems to cover it pretty well https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.npmjs.com&#x2F;package&#x2F;warp-prism
======
dozzie
> Documentation seems to cover it pretty well

Sorry to break it to you, but this thing doesn't have any documentation at
all, it only has some shortish README. You should step out of your little pile
of JavaScript to see how the rest of the world looks like.

